# Neuter now, or wait til he's mature?



## nikochic (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 9 month old GSD. Ever since he turned 6 months old, people have been nagging me to get him neutered (I have a friend who's an animal control officer and I get an earful every time I see her...).

I've been researching to see when the best time to neuter is. Some say 8 weeks. Some say 6 months. Some say 18-24 months.

I've heard that some dogs that are neutered too early grow to be too tall and lanky. Others say this is a total myth and a dog can be neutered as young as 8 weeks and it won't affect their growth. I dunno what to believe.  

He has no behavioral problems and I'm not worried about him getting loose and siring a litter because he's never out unsupervised or off leash, plus I live in the country and the only person who lives near me has a spayed female so it's not like we're surrounded by intact females to torture him when they're in heat lol.

If I knew for a fact that there were no cons, I'd have it done now... I just don't wanna do something that I'll regret.

So... are your dogs neutered? What age did you have it done? If it was done before maturity, were there any side-effects?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would suggest that you do a search on the forum for neutering but this is a good thread to get you started

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/172560-best-age-spay-neuter.html

At the present time, my male is intact and I wont neuter any more male dogs unless there is a health reason. HOWEVER, my yard has a double fence, he is not left outside if I leave the house, and he is trained. 

Living in the country means you have coyotes (probably) and they have been known to let a female in heat go "lure" out other dogs for the pack to kill (we the eastern coyotes are not so much like their solitary cousins out west).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

"friends" tend to have their own opinions, often not the ones you share with them. I don't understand why the issue always seem to come up between friends. I get emails with articles about neutering from friends, but he is my dog and the jewels are here to stay. I walk my own path and let them walk theirs.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Please read the article below, lots of great info. Know the facts...Waiting to spay and neuter does not contribute to pet overpopulation. Poor ownership and management techniques DO contribute to pet over population. Be RESPONSIBLE whatever decision you make on this subject.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...angers-of-early-pet-spaying-or-neutering.aspx


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

mmm, maybe never?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

our pup was neutered at 9 mos due to increasing dog aggression and it has taken care of that issue
he has no ill effects
if you visit dog parks you will want to neuter
if your yard is not fenced or you have a tough time containing your boy then neuter

your living situation should dictate your need to neuter your pup 
he is very nearly mature sexually and will be looking for a girlfriend if he is not 100 % contained 100 % of the time
and no off leash dog parks
ever if intact


----------



## nikochic (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the answers everyone...



my boy diesel said:


> our pup was neutered at 9 mos due to increasing dog aggression and it has taken care of that issue
> he has no ill effects
> if you visit dog parks you will want to neuter
> if your yard is not fenced or you have a tough time containing your boy then neuter
> ...


To be honest, I don't like dog parks and wouldn't take my dog to one even if he was neutered. Yes, I have a fence and no I don't have a tough time containing him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Spaying and Neutering | Angry Vet


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

we would wait if we could but 6 1/2 month old rambo just got neutered monday. he and his 1 1/2 year old sister go to doggy day care everyday and they have to be fixed at 6 months to go. mommy works there so they go for free. he got fixed at the same time as our 9 month old female cat, at least he doesn't have to be a conehead alone. we fixed the cat 'cause she wouldn't just shut up for once or stop peeing on the floor, or the bed. we have 2 dogs and 2 cats, all altered.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

zyppi said:


> mmm, maybe never?


I agree but is personal preference. Its your dog so your decision.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I neutered my male GSD, Sinister, when he was 15 months old.

I have to neuter my male Dalmatian when he is 18 months old because only one of his balls dropped, I wanted to wait until he was 24 months.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I neutered my male GSD, Sinister, when he was 15 months old.
> 
> I have to neuter my male Dalmatian when he is 18 months old because only one of his balls dropped, I wanted to wait until he was 24 months.


You can still wait till 24 months to neuter if he has a retained testicle. I don't see how waiting 6 more months is going to make a difference. It needs to come out but is not that time critical. My boys retained testicle will come out this year he is 4 years old.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

nikochic said:


> So... are your dogs neutered? What age did you have it done? If it was done before maturity, were there any side-effects?


It is your decision. For 30 years I have had dogs and all have been spayed or neutered. Not one has died from spay/neuter related issues. 

The males all had full male features. My Buddy was neutered around 4 months. 

Full male features. He recently was put to sleep for issues unrealated to netuering at nearly 13 years old. The puppy in the picture with him I just had neutered at 6 months.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Clyde said:


> You can still wait till 24 months to neuter if he has a retained testicle. I don't see how waiting 6 more months is going to make a difference. It needs to come out but is not that time critical. My boys retained testicle will come out this year he is 4 years old.


My Vet was very clear that we shouldn't wait longer than 18 months to neuter because the ball can heat up in the abdomen and cause more issues (at least I am pretty sure that's how he said it.)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

my boy diesel;your pup
he is very nearly mature sexually and will be looking for a girlfriend if he is not 100 % contained 100 % of the time and no off leash dog parks
ever if intact[/QUOTE said:


> I have 3 intact males and none have ever 'gone looking for a girlfriend'.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have always spayed/neutered early (6-9 months old) in the past. I will say that it did cause my GSDs to be taller and rangier and my male never developed a really masculine head. Could have been just them. 

My current pup is 15 months old and still intact and I have no plans to neuter him at the moment. It hasn't affected him ... at all.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I just like the males to remain intact because they were born that way. Same as I prefer not to have dogs with cropped ears or docked tails. The only exception would be health issues. Many vets portray intact males as fighting machines, with only sex on their minds. I have had several intact males and never any of that because I trained and managed them. Just go look at shows where all the dogs are intact. 
And then there is the excuse for preventing testicular cancer, which is not common.
Despite all the neuter and spaying, there is still a huge overpopulation of dogs, caused by people who are irresponsible. I consider people who do spay and neuter to be responsible and would also be if their animals were intact. I lived in an European country for several years where most dogs were left intact, yet there is no overpopulation, nor did I find puppies in shelters. Mostly older dogs or problematic ones instead. Females in heat are kept at home, simple as that.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

people on here like to advocate for leaving pets intact without taking into account a persons lifestyle
the population as a whole is not responsible enough to own intact animals
just because one persons dog hasn't gone looking for a girlfriend does not mean if your neighbors dog is in heat your male wont go nuts and injure himself trying to get to her
if you live in an apartment and there are other intact animals there may indeed be issues
i mean there are a ton of factors and the fact is that people have been altering their pets for ages and they rarely go on to develop issues related to spay and neuter
dogs live on an average up to 12 or 15 yrs
for gsds to live beyond 10-12 is very rare
there are billions of happy and healthy altered pets out there and for every health study that says altering maybe might cause problems i can find dozens more that say altering is just fine for them
if you are an average pet owner you should alter your pet


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

And dome people on here seem to always say to neuter and ignore posts about the lifestyle and not take into consideration that if the pet owner is on here they are probably not the average pet owner. If you are not worried about him getting out because you are a responsible owner as you sound to be, then you should wait.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

On a forum we just share our opinions, not so much that someone should or shouldn't do x, y or z (fill in the blanks). All our opinions are meant for others to form their own opinions in order to make their own decisions. Just MHO


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nikochic, if you plan to neuter him I'd wait until maturity. There's no rush to do it now.  I neutered Keefer at 15 months old.


----------

